# New boat build-ready for the water!



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Well guys, I was able to get some work done over the week and get things mostly finished up-she's pretty much ready for the water!

****pit coamings on







[/URL]

After primer and a ton of sanding, I did the base coat with Dead Grass Green FME from Lock, Stock, and Barrel-hands down the best boat paint I've ever used




Then I sprayed a camo pattern with Dead Grass Brown and Tan FME







I glued a closed cell mat into the bottom of the hull for a floor-I'm excited to see how it works out, it seem like it will give good traction and be a comfortable place to sit for hunting out of the boat.



The actual launch date will have to wait a week or so, my muzzleloader deer hunt starts on Wednesday and I will be spending a few days up in the mountains-I might have a hard time concentrating on deer hunting knowing I have a nearly finished, unlaunched boat at home!

Pretty much all that is left to do is to get the oarlock system figured out and get her on the water!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Very nice!*

Very nice indeed! We have a winner!

:rockon:


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

That's amazing work, wish like he** I was able to turn out a product like that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

That looks great. I have been planning on building a similar boat as well. If you don't mind saying, where did you get the design from and were did you buy your material from. I have been looking for a place that sells okoume or meranti plywood.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Very awesome work !!!! Color me jealous. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks you guys! I will post some water shots when I get her out. hnt4food-this particular design is a Sam Devlin poleboat, I usually build my own designs but Devlin has some really nice looking boats and this one interested me for a while. Actually it's the first boat I've built straight from plans without modifying it a bit. This one is 6mm meranti, I like Okoume too as it's a bit lighter and more flexible but the Meranti is a good bit cheaper. Macbeath Hardwood in SLC sells both meranti and okoume if you are looking for some.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Cody, I saw your modified Black Brant 3 on Devlin's website. Very cool!

Nice work on the new boat. What is the weight? I'd like to know how fast you can row that thing.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful. You are one talented feller.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Very sweet- now a nice wooden canoe for me


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is AWESOME! One of these days I'll build a boat. You inspire me. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks again guys! I got out on the water for a brief test last night-she's very responsive to the pushpole and paddle, only takes a really light touch to get her going. Paddler-thanks, she weighs right about 85lbs, could have built her lighter but I will sacrifice a bit of weight for some extra durability. I sold that BB3 this summer, hard decision but she'll be a great boat for the guys that bought her! I will miss her though...
Packfish-I'd love to, stitch and glue or cedar strip? :grin:


----------

